# Asus G60jx overclocked



## mcgradiator (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone.  First post here. Last night I downloaded msi afterburner and upd  my gpu a bit.  It has the nvidia 360m 1gb video card in it.   I put it at 625ghz.  Runs really smooth just wanted to know a safe temperature that it should be under. I have a new cooling pad coming soon.  Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.  Thanks for your time.

Specs:  4gb DDR3 Ram  Intel Core i5 2.26ghz with built in Turbo boost software.


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

firstly big welcome to TPU 

can you update your system specs with the laptops full specs or at least list them in the OP

I'd say that anything above about 80 degrees is getting quite toasty on a laptop GPU, my laptops GPU runs at about 63-65 degrees when stressed 100%

also the 360m should have more room to overclock, but really I'm not sure. also clock up that memory if you can, laptop GPU's are often memory bandwidth limited.

EDIT: download GPU-Z and show us a screenshot of that too, its TPU's on software availaibe on the main site's download area.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is a SS.  I don't have a program to speed up my fans or anything.  I run mid to high 70's.  I do have a bigger fan coming so that should drop it down alot.


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

mcgradiator said:


> Here is a SS.  I don't have a program to speed up my fans or anything.  I run mid to high 70's.  I do have a bigger fan coming so that should drop it down alot.



excellent, you lucked out with the GDDR5 model, I'd try taking the memory up from 900 to 1000, maybe higher if it'll let you but 1000 is the nice round number and should be plenty of bandwidth to let the GPU breathe.

what are the limits on the GPU/Shader speed in MSI afterburner? and have you tried higher than 625mhz yet?

also temps seem reasonable, but that cooler should definitely help like you say.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

I have not tried anything with memory or going above 625ghz but it does go well above.  Should I install a program to speed up fans or just leave it be until I try new cooler.  Was just trying to get my temps figured first. Bumped it up to 1000. It can go higher.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

incraesing the core/shader speed and doing nothing to the core voltage (which you can't anyway) has little affect on temps, my suggestion would be to leave the core linked to the shaders, and try 650 core 1000 mem for stability and leave it there till the cooler comes, this should already be a nice ~10% performance increase over stock.

care to post some pics of the laptop itself? including the underside?

EDIT: whats the native resolution of your monitor? I just realised how closely specced the gfx in our laptops are (aside from yours having GDDR5) so I propose a few benchmarks to compare!


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't have a camera handy but I will try to find a good link.  Resolution is 1366x768.  When I ran a 3dmark06 bench on normal settings it was 10400.  When I OC to the 625 it jumped to over 11000.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

mcgradiator said:


> Don't have a camera handy but I will try to find a good link.  Resolution is 1366x768.  When I ran a 3dmark06 bench on normal settings it was 10400.  When I OC to the 625 it jumped to over 11000.



mind running 3d mark 06 at defualt settings and 1366x768 and posting up a screenshot? also if you could do the same with vantage, all Performance settings but resolution to 1366x768 and post the screenshot. keep in mind with vantage it will warn you that you cant support native res, but it will still work (@ 1366x768). also it won't give you a P score just a GPU and CPU score. 

keep screenshots!


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

It wont let me change resolution with mark06 because its the free version.  Runs its at 1280x720 only. and when i tried vantage it would not work at all.   website SS wasnt working right.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=4BE5CA3510989F2139AEB0D91062AF41


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

I just ran a stock and oc test of 3dmark 06 but both were 1366x768, ill rerun at 1280x720


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

My run before this was 10400+.. Weird.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

there is slight variation test to test, especially with processors like ours are subject to changing clock speed on a whim (turbo mode), I wouldn't worry. also I'll post up your score here for reference.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

heres mine at just a hair over 9000 - 06' marks... I bet I could crack 10k with just some CPU overclocking, 06' is very touchy on CPU power.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice.  Any other programs you recommend or is what I have good?


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

well youve covered the basics with GPU-Z and MSI afterburner, I'm personally still working on trying to overclock the i5 CPU in mine, so as soon as I can I'll let you know what worked.

aside from that we could compare some completely free benchmarks like the Devil May Cry 4 bechmark and the Street Fighter 4 Benchmark, also the DIRT 2 demo has a built in benchmark, so we could compare DX9 results.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok.  Still new to OC so I feel comfortable with what I have done with the GPU.  This shouldn't cause my GPU to crap out or anything?


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

well if its running 100% stable I don't think you'll have an issue, watch the temps and make sure they dont eclipse 80 degrees too.

If it gets hotter than that or starts crashing out you've got to lower the clocks.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah. Ive been watching.  Wish I had my Fan now but wont be here till Friday.


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you use a cooling pad?  If so which one?


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

sure do, logitech N100 cooling pad, but it's really not that great, maybe lowers overall temps one degree or two... but it does do the job of letting the underside breathe if nothing else.

What I really want is either a Zalman ZM-NC2000, or a Lian Li NC-09, just got no idea where to buy them in person in Paris....lol

what have you ordered?


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JM1RLS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

nice, i'd settle for that too, mine has a 80 or 90mm cooling fan in it... i really want something 20cm+


----------



## mcgradiator (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I have a belkin one thats tiny but its done the job.


----------



## wolf (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be borrowing a 17" 1280x1024 monitor in the next few days so I'll be able to run true vantage/06 tests to throw at you


----------



## a1rifle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Broken my card?(gts 360m)*

Hello guys, im new here and i would appreciate some help.
I also have an g60jx,same specs as above, and i want to overclock my gpu a bit.

First of all, GPU-Z detects that the clock memory is 900mhz, while on notebookcheck and in the GPU Tool is shows 1800mhz.And i think this is the real frequency.

Second of all, i searched for gts 360m overclocking abilities and i found a thread in which a user(having the same g60jx) said: 
"I went from 550/1800/1323 to their suggested of 725/1775/1650

I thought this was a little crazy so I changed the clocks to 650/1900/1600 and ran a stability test and its completely stable." 

He was not using a cooling pad btw/
I asked myself why he could I do the same?
So I went into the GPU Tool and set the clocks to 650/1900/1600.Badaaaboom-badaabam, the screen flcikered a couple of times and then it went back to normal.I said w*f and i closed the application.

I was curious about the frequencies and opened up GPU Z.The clock were the same as in 2D.(405/324/810) 
But now the problem is that i dont know how to change the 3D clocks again!I started a game in the hope of restoring the clocks.Nope.Same sh!t.
Now I am afraid that i f*cked up my video card.May this be true?Cause i dont know what i can do.


----------

